# Looking for someone to drive my truck in Boston Ma. During snowstorms.



## Celtic (Dec 4, 2013)

I need someone to drive around to different sites and use snow blowers and shovel sidewalks. You will be working with another guy that knows the route and you will be using my equipment. Compensation depends on availability and experience.
Thanks


----------



## NSM (Feb 8, 2013)

Is the other guy the person plowing the properties?


----------



## Celtic (Dec 4, 2013)

NSM;1694738 said:


> Is the other guy the person plowing the properties?


No you will both be working together on sidewalks


----------



## jimmycrackcorn (Dec 28, 2013)

Good evening.. 
So my understanding is that you need a licensed individual to move people & equipment from job to job? Other guy lost his / doesn't have one, but knows the routine?

I'm assuming this is a commercial route, or is this just urban/city residential?


----------

